# I am 15 with IBS HELP



## Turnip14 (May 27, 2004)

I have had IBS now for about 2 years, In which I have had about 2 severe attacks. These symtoms are usually pains around my lower bowels and in my stomach followed by constipation an the runs. This has completley ruined my life! I am afraid to go anywhere to far away from home for to long or go out anywhere, if I have not already been to the toilet enough. I think I am getting better because I keep telling myself that it will "be alright" and that nothing will go wrong and most of the time nothing does go wrong when I am out somewhere. It is just the overwhelming anxiety and the "what if" phrase keep popping in my head. I think it is sometimes triggered by food and sometimes by a big change in my life i.e change of schools. I am afraid of it. It scares the living hell out of me. I just want to get over it, I just want it to go away and never happen again. If there is anyone out there who has managed to atleast stop having their attacks please contact me. I don't care what it takes I just do not want it anymore or at least be able to cope well with it. Sorry for rambling on but its my first time on this sight. I have atually had it for about 4 years but have not had a severe attack in 2 years!


----------



## Cowgrlchica (Feb 18, 2004)

Cheer Up! I have had IBS for 3 years now, I am 15 and i had the same "what if" problems you do. the anxiety was the worse and completely controled my life. i didn't want to go anywhere. Immodium has helped me and prayer. trying to reduce my stress level also is working. i don't have some of the same fears that i did a year ago. don't worry you're no alone. this site has been a lifesaver for me. so be happy and my the toilet paper always be soft!


----------



## ibsgirl2005 (Feb 24, 2004)

You're not alone. I'm 17 and have had IBS for a while now. I had panic attacks and depression and the same hopeless felling. I was letting IBS take over my life and didn't even realize it.Once I did I told myself this wasn't going to beat me. Things have gotten alittle better for me and they will for you too. I know you're scared but don't let this #### beat you. Stay strong.


----------



## Turnip14 (May 27, 2004)

thanks a lot it is nice to know I'm not alone, I am soon to be starting work experience so I need all the support I can get. I have found that staying calm and having a couple of relaxing baths helps me a lot, PEPPERMINT is also one of my most often used aid in this battle. hope to talk to you soon. chris


----------



## lili (Sep 5, 2004)

hey its my first time on this site today, i was diagnosed 3 days ago bt have had problems for over a year i think. it hit home there was a real problem under exam stress, it was a night mare. trying to hold it in whilest doing exams made me nearly be sick after every exam. it was painful too in my tummy. i got prescribed Colofac and i think its making me neasuous and tired. has anybody else taken Colofac??? i could really use some advice


----------



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

hey, i know how u feel chris,I've had ibs for a while and the worst part is the what if's, i don't want to jinx it but i find what actually happens is normally better than what i think will happen. drinking peppermint tea always seems to calm me down. i'm also on paxil to calm my nerves and keep my mind off it and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. hang in there chris, we're all here for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi, this is my first time on this board. I'm 16 and I was diagnosed with IBS 4 years ago in 7th grade. It's been touch and go, with good and bad periods. Lately, I've been having a hard time. No medication seems to work. I took Immodium for two years but that stopped working last year. I tried robinul forte, which didn't work, and now i'm taking librax, which is n't really working either. i also have bad anxiety sometimes which aggravates the IBS but is also caused by the IBS. it feels like a vicious cycle. i just feel like i have no control over my own body sometimes. it's tough to be in school suffering from this. in the beginning of the year, two of my teachers made a specific point to say that we cannot go to the bathroom during their classes. why would they do that? just saying that made me nervous. it's hard to explain to my friends; they don't really understand. i usually give a vague explanation like, i've got stomach issues, or i'm not feeling well" i mean, they don't want to hear details and i'm embarassed to give details. IBS has prevented me from doing many things, like going on vacations with friends or even overnight outings. i get nervous going to a new place b/c i don't know if it has a BR or not. i don't like feeling confined and that causes me a lot of stress. my parents have been pretty supportive throughout my ordeal and b/c of that, i've grown somewhat dependent on them; my fear is that when it's time to go to college, i won't be able to leave them. i don't want to become a hermit. i just wish somebody could help me. sometimes i get really depressed. anyone have any advice or can relate? has anyone taken librax? if so, what did you think?


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

Something I learned recently is that womens menstrual cycles can cause an IBS flare up. If this is the case something that has helped me, and may help you, is Prozac. Not only has Prozac been gaining acceptance for helping with PMS mood swings, and depression, but it can minimilize the trauma your cycle can put your body through. Also, everything I have researched has indicated that relief on IBS can be broken into 2 catagories; 1. diet 2. psychological. In an effort to get my recent IBS flare up to go away I have been willing to accept diet changes; eliminating coffee, alcohol, dairy, egg yolks, chocolate- in whole form (cocoa powder is okay), etc. The psychological part of recovery was a lot harder to accept. I didn't want to believe that my physical symptoms could be connected to a psychological problem; stress over a long day at the office, a trip too far from my home, etc can just as easily bring on an attack. I have sought the help of a pyscologist that I meet with once a week, and I am looking into hypnotherapy. I research all I can about info on IBS. I was diagnosed with it 7 years ago, and haven't had a flare up until 2 months ago. But IBS is not something that will ever be completely gone, so knowledge is power. The more information you can get your hands on the better you will be prepared for what to do if an attack occurs, and the knowledge that you can get through it.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey, cheer up. One thing you will learn from this group is you are not alone. I am 28 and was diagnosed about 1 year ago. But, I know I have had this for at least 10 years. I just didn't know what it was. One thing you are going to have to do is accept that you have this. I know that that is hard to do. We all have been through it. It is very hard and emotional. We all want to be "normal". Once you accept it, you will relieve a lot of your stress and anxiety in your life. However, (don't you hate the "but") you are going to have to learn to deal with it. Don't let it stop you from having a good time and being a kid. This is just something extra you are going to have to deal with. You know your body and you probably know by now when something is going to happen. Keep toilet paper in your trunk in case you are somewhere you can't get to a restroom. If you have a painful attack and you are in public, just hold your breath and smile the best you can. I know it is hard because I have had to do the same thing. Or, excuse yourself to another room. (if you can walk) It's going to be okay. You will just have to discover what works for you. Read the different bulletin board topics and read up through the internet. One thing I had to tell myself is...it's just IBS. I say that, but not lightly. When I was trying to learn to accept this I had to look at babies that had cancer and babies that are beaten/neglected. My situation wasn't so bad after that. Check out the prescription drug "zelnorm". I take that daily and I have not had one attack since then. Plus, my bm's are regular. My life is so much easier since starting this medicine. Just a suggestion. Hang in there and remember you are not alone. P.S. - I read over this before I sent it and it sounds kind of like "get over it". I do not mean it in that sense at all. I have complete compassion for you and what you must be going through. I can feel the dispair in your letter and my heart breaks for you. Keep your chin up and be strong. You'll figure all of this out.


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

*hugs* it will get better, try ur best to stay calm, and find what works best for you. were all here to listen and support you, so feel free to vent and ask for our thoughts and advice. feel free to p-m or i-m me anytime, my aim s-n is dreamdealer1100.


----------

